# Ways to make money on private land?



## victorialicious7

Soon, I am hoping my family will invest in some acreage here in the area. What are some possible ways that we could make make money, considering we will most likely already have chickens and rabbits (although not sure how rabbits would work out). What have you done in your past experience to generate some cash flow on your own private sectors?


----------



## raywonk

you can grow vegitables.


----------



## RoosterDo

Meat rabbits can make a profit quickly because they dont require much but they reproduce fast, but you have to be in an area where there is a call for meat rabbits. Have you looked in to goats? Dairy and or meat just make sure to look into laws regarding the sale of milk in your area.


----------



## raywonk

Lamas and alpacas are big in some areas for their wool.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

We grow watermelons. We live in a town with 2 lakes & a big summer crowd so it is very profitable. My 5 year old daughter has gained a lot of responsibility and has a great college fund started from it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic

Offer board to people. ( someplaces make you get licenses though ) if your able to get a "farm" title you can get tax breaks. (idk what rules are for where you are though)


----------



## PaintHorseMares

BlondieHorseChic said:


> Offer board to people. ( someplaces make you get licenses though ) if your able to get a "farm" title you can get tax breaks. (idk what rules are for where you are though)


Do check out the local rules about agriculture real estate tax breaks that can save you lots of $$s. For example, in our county, if you have 10 or more acres and generate $1000/year or more from agriculture/farming/ranching, you get almost a 90% discount off your real estate taxes. 
Common pursuits to generate the $1000/year:
- Pasture board horses
- Raise a few steers to sell every year (not much work)
- Lease land to farmers (no work at all)


----------



## Saddlebag

I have over 100 acres and lease my land to a hunting camp in the fall. They put two deer hunters on the place and are very strict. It pays almost $1000 for the entire season altho the last 3 weeks are never used. That's more profitable that raising small animals or even a calf for the freezer. It keeps the poachers away.


----------

